# Scented warmer cabinet paint fail



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

I was doing a set of cabinets and finished underneath as well. Used B.I.N and GF milk paint. Looks like the warmer melted the B.I.N
I didn't clear coat underneath. The pictures are upside down in self mode. The last pic shows where the warmer was. Very strong scent as well
I found a supplier and switched to enduro pigmented poly for the doors.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I wouldn't say thats a paint fail. Those can get very hot especially so close to the surface, 12" or so, as heat rises and has no where to go. It's similar to a candle leaving black marks on the ceiling.


----------

